# Should rockets trade Howard for Zo?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

u know,zo wants leave,and we have a problem in PF position,should we try to get Zo then?i have checked it out,Zo and Howard's salaries r more or less the same,and Taylor?CD won't like this trade.and Taylor's salary is too high for NETS,but Taylor+¡çfor Mourning+Buford might be not so bad.

I know,he is no longer that Zo,i don't think he can still play more than 35 mins,but he can play backup C/PF,and u watched his game against Bulls yesterday? 5/5,17 pts,6 blks. yes,just one game can't say much, but I think he is still 70% the former Zo.maybe Rockets can consider this trade.

what do u guys think?:grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't do the trade right now. Wait and see how Zo is going to be first. It's too early to tell. :twocents:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no, we got Deke as backup C already. Both him and Zo are too slow to play PF

And I don't think the Nets would trade Zo for Howard 1 for 1 anyway...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would trade Howard for Tic-Tacs.
Tic Tacs = 50cents, J-ho = millions
Tic Tacs defend mouth from badbreath, J-ho defends nothing
JHo takes and misses more shots than tic-tacs
need I go on?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would the Nets take Howard's contract? This is a pipe dream.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Tic Tacs defend mouth from badbreath, J-ho defends nothing
> ?


:laugh: 

I don't see it happening, but it would be sweet to see Mourning healthy all year starting at PF next to Yao.

If the pipe dream came true and Zo stayed healthy, Houston would probably be a real ring contender this year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

What about the Jeff Van Gundy and Zo history?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> What about the Jeff Van Gundy and Zo history?


U of Georgetown History: Zo is friend of Ewing and Dik.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> What about the Jeff Van Gundy and Zo history?


Was there really an issue between JVG and Zo or more Zo and one of JVG's players?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> U of Georgetown History: Zo is friend of Ewing and Dik.


hehe,if Zo really played in houston,Ewing might come back to NBA as well.


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

Besides we don't know if Zo can last long.. Howard is better for me...but he have to more consistent and watch the fouls!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Houstons backup center by committe: Dekembe, Ewing, Zo, and then we can probably get Hakeem back too. Average age: 74


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

ZO is not a bad option provided he can stay relatively healthy (which we'll never know). He is exactly the type of player Yao will love to play next to. And I believe he's played plenty of PF this year with Nets.

I don't think it's tough to make a deal work, either. Something like a 3-way of Rockets-Nets-TWolves with Howard goes to TWolves, ZO comes to Houston, and Olowokandi goes to Nets might work.


----------

